# Need Cheater Slick Tire  20x2.125



## jleeheat (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Fellas,

I wondered if anyone knows where to get a Cheater Slick Tire 20x2.125. I've searched this forum and some on the internet and come up empty handed. Any help would be appreciated. I'd pay a finders fee.

jimvette999@yahoo dot com    or  352-371-8947

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 6, 2011)

*hello*



jleeheat said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> I wondered if anyone knows where to get a Cheater Slick Tire 20x2.125. I've searched this forum and some on the internet and come up empty handed. Any help would be appreciated. I'd pay a finders fee.
> 
> ...




i sent u some pictures on   your  yahoo  add me  cpcsps@yahoo.com  or  chucksoldbikes  on the cabe
i have             4  of them     two in the   celephone  wrappers  yet  to  are  not  these were  for murray   bicycle musle bikes 
i dont know if  your intrewested  or not  pm me  we can talk


----------



## jleeheat (Sep 6, 2011)

chucksoldbikes said:


> i sent u some pictures on   your  yahoo  add me  cpcsps@yahoo.com  or  chucksoldbikes  on the cabe
> i have             4  of them     two in the   celephone  wrappers  yet  to  are  not  these were  for murray   bicycle musle bikes
> i dont know if  your intrewested  or not  pm me  we can talk




Thanks Chuck!

pm'd and emailed ya  

Jim


----------



## jleeheat (Sep 7, 2011)

Chuck didn't have the slick I wanted..... still looking.

Thanks,
Jim


----------

